
Ask HN: Longest Long-Distance Friendship? - ahmedaly
Hello, 
I am Ahmed from Egypt and my friend is from Dallas, TX.
I know her for 16 years and we never met in person, because I failed getting a U.S. visa.<p>I have proof of emails and chats through this long history.<p>Can we get into gennes world records?
How to to it?
======
mtmail
"The longest lasting pen friendship (pen pals) is 78 years 160 days, and was
achieved by ..." They first met after 47 years.
[https://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-
records/72823-mos...](https://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-
records/72823-most-durable-pen-friends)

